# Dashcam Recommendations



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Need a dashcam that records the inside of the vehicle. What do you recommend based on experience? Thanks


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Running into same issue. But there are a lot of very good threads on cameras. It all depends on budget.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm wondering if there are any good ones that show the outside front and inside of the car and a separate for outside back.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

This ones expensive, but the infrared LEDs on the rear interior camera makes the difference.

Make sure you get the one with "IR" at the end of the model name:

https://www.blackvue.com/product/dr650s-2ch-ir/


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

For the price and quality, I like my Falcon 360. I don't think you can get much better for cheaper, and you don't get much more for more money. The BlackVue is fantastic from what I hear, but cost 4-6x more.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I got a rostra 250-8919 HD. Amazon it was $280 net. Then i paid $75 to a car stereo place to hard wire it so its on whenever engine is on.

1080 HD video forward, 720 video in cabin, and audio recording.

Uses SD card to continuously overwrite the recordings. 20 hrs or so. I have a 2nd SD card so I can swap them out to save important stuff.

If things are boring in the car, it stops recording after like 4 minutes, but I can push a button to force record, which I do when a new pax enters vehicle.

Sudden stops, collision, etc cause it to lock the last minute or 2 of video to prevent erasing.

Cabin pic is great in front seat but only so so for back seat. Front pic is excellent, I've caught many accidents with it. Audio is very clear, can hear myself fart sometimes.

Be warned, there are laws in various states with regard to recording audio without permission. I have 3 signs in my car that say "dash cam in use", which leads pax to ask why, which leads to a story. Terrific conversation opener, different from the same old 5 questions that we always get.

Once pax is aware of dash cam, they chill out quite a bit (drunks I mean). No vomiting and much fewer A.holes since I got the thing 6 months ago.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Cant be too safe.

http://www.thedashcamstore.com/blac...50-1ch-the-ultimate-rideshare-dashcam-bundle/

I always wanted one that show outside back and outside front, as well as inside. This seems to be the only one made, at least by Blackvue.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I got the Vantrue N2 Pro. The pro has the IR. It is pretty awesome. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I like the UP *Search Feature*...

There are approximately 1,400 threads on this subject.


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

I tried the falcon 360+. I can't stand that thing. Can't adjust vertically, so it records. The heads of taller passengers, and that's if I tilt the mirror so far down, that the unit is useless as a rear view mirror. 
Might be ok in a smaller vehicle, but not mine. 
Sound quality is terrible. Sounds like a scratched record. 

When I needed the thing the most, tonight for example, the video didn't record...just audio. 

Glad I kept the box.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

I am happy with the Transcend 520. Only complaints is it only holds about 5 hours of video and starts recording over it. The interior IR lights could be better at night. They capture the front seat but not the back.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Falcon 360+ is affordable and working very well in my mid-size. I can see how vertical adjustment may be an issue in vehicles with a bigger interior, though.


----------



## firetruckred (May 19, 2017)

I have the BlackVue 650 mentioned earlier, 2 channel with IR for the interior. The interior camera is tiny as it is a camera only and the front facing camera is where the SD card is stored and all of the processing takes place. Makes it easy to blend in and not take up much space.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> I got the Vantrue N2 Pro. The pro has the IR. It is pretty awesome. I'm loving it so far.


This is my wish list camera right now. I just saw a review of it and the quality is real good for the price day/night, interior/road (only a bit more than the Falcon). Note, this is vastly improved over their original N2 which had crappy IR for the interior camera.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

RynoHawk said:


> This is my wish list camera right now. I just saw a review of it and the quality is real good for the price day/night, interior/road (only a bit more than the Falcon). Note, this is vastly improved over their original N2 which had crappy IR for the interior camera.


I don't think the original had any IR. The things I read about it say you need the interior light on. The Pro is pretty darn awesome.


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

I went with a go pro and could not be happier..


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Falcon F360. I love mine. Couldn't imagine driving without it. It clips on over your existing rear view mirror and out of 1060 rides only three pax have noticed it.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> Falcon F360. I love mine. Couldn't imagine driving without it. It clips on over your existing rear view mirror and out of 1060 rides only three pax have noticed it.


Only supports up to 32gb card? How many hours does it store? How is the interior IR lighting?

I am using the 520 and that supports up to 128gb cards. The exterior is good and the interior is OK.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

BSki said:


> Only supports up to 32gb card? How many hours does it store? How is the interior IR lighting?
> 
> I am using the 520 and that supports up to 128gb cards. The exterior is good and the interior is OK.


I've heard it'll take a 64 but haven't tried it yet. IR lighting inside is adequate. I actually haven't figured out how many hours it stores. I only run it when I'm actually driving and it pretty much looks like a standard item as 99% of my pax don't even notice it.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

UberPete1911 said:


> I went with a go pro and could not be happier..


1)which model?
2) How did you mount it?
3) What do you power it with ?


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Ezridax said:


> I don't think the original had any IR. The things I read about it say you need the interior light on. The Pro is pretty darn awesome.


Any issues with the N2 Pro? Or should I ask, what are the cons of this camera? Did you hardwire it?

My trusty $100 camera stopped working and it's time to replace.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Any issues with the N2 Pro? Or should I ask, what are the cons of this camera? Did you hardwire it?
> 
> My trusty $100 camera stopped working and it's time to replace.


I'm still waiting on a memory card so I haven't recorded on it yet, but one con is finding a good spot to mount it. I have it to the right of the rear view mirror mount. It's out of my line of site but somewhat obvious to someone sitting in front seat. I originally wanted to mount underneath review so that it peeks under but it's too much in my field of view and the mirror mounting takes up a lot of room where I would otherwise mount the camera due to the Onstar system. I don't have hardware kit as of now but may get in future.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

RynoHawk said:


> I'm still waiting on a memory card so I haven't recorded on it yet, but one con is finding a good spot to mount it. I have it to the right of the rear view mirror mount. It's out of my line of site but somewhat obvious to someone sitting in front seat. I originally wanted to mount underneath review so that it peeks under but it's too much in my field of view and the mirror mounting takes up a lot of room where I would otherwise mount the camera due to the Onstar system. I don't have hardware kit as of now but may get in future.


Appreciate your feedback. I am pretty sure that the mounting location is going to give me some pains. My previous cam had a separate rear view camera which I mounted above my rear mirror. I had the front facing camera behind the mirror. Now I am questioning this camera.

I just ordered one. $199 plus a $30 off coupon and a free $30 snorkel (yeah - I said snorkel). Hard wiring kit, $12. Still spent under $200 for next day shipping.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Appreciate your feedback. I am pretty sure that the mounting location is going to give me some pains. My previous cam had a separate rear view camera which I mounted above my rear mirror. I had the front facing camera behind the mirror. Now I am questioning this camera.
> 
> I just ordered one. $199 plus a $30 off coupon and a free $30 snorkel (yeah - I said snorkel). Hard wiring kit, $12. Still spent under $200 for next day shipping.


I went back and mounted it under the mirror. It's not very obtrusive to my field of vision as it's very small and everything in the car is visible. No worse than an air freshener, etc. dangling from the mirror.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Any issues with the N2 Pro? Or should I ask, what are the cons of this camera? Did you hardwire it?
> 
> My trusty $100 camera stopped working and it's time to replace.


I am not brace enough to try to hardware it. I have the wires hidden running to the plug.

Only negative I ran into is I couldnt read the license plate I wanted to read today. Still, I am happy with my choice.



RynoHawk said:


> I'm still waiting on a memory card so I haven't recorded on it yet, but one con is finding a good spot to mount it. I have it to the right of the rear view mirror mount. It's out of my line of site but somewhat obvious to someone sitting in front seat. I originally wanted to mount underneath review so that it peeks under but it's too much in my field of view and the mirror mounting takes up a lot of room where I would otherwise mount the camera due to the Onstar system. I don't have hardware kit as of now but may get in future.


I mounded mine under/behind the rear view mirror. The interior shots get a lot of the rear view mirror, but you can still tell what's going on and it doesn't impede my vision at all. I can take pictures of my placement if it would help.



HotRodriguez75 said:


> Appreciate your feedback. I am pretty sure that the mounting location is going to give me some pains. My previous cam had a separate rear view camera which I mounted above my rear mirror. I had the front facing camera behind the mirror. Now I am questioning this camera.
> 
> I just ordered one. $199 plus a $30 off coupon and a free $30 snorkel (yeah - I said snorkel). Hard wiring kit, $12. Still spent under $200 for next day shipping.


Oh man. A free snorkel! I got ripped off!


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> I am not brace enough to try to hardware it. I have the wires hidden running to the plug.
> 
> Only negative I ran into is I couldnt read the license plate I wanted to read today. Still, I am happy with my choice.
> 
> ...


Take it to a stereo shop, they can hard wire it in 10 mins and will probably cost $20.


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> 1)which model?
> 2) How did you mount it?
> 3) What do you power it with ?


Hi. Any current generation GoPro will do. Your decision will have to be how much you want to spend. Easily dismounts and reattaches. I like the versatility and the ability to take it with me if need be.

Here is the mount setup..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Suction-Cup...ro-4-3-2-HD-/152109947341?hash=item236a7599cd

Here is the power setup..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Way-Car-C...ger-Adapter-/311631775377?hash=item488eb38691

Video quality is good. I have mine set to [email protected]


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

UberPete1911 said:


> Hi. Any current generation GoPro will do. Your decision will have to be how much you want to spend. Easily dismounts and reattaches. I like the versatility and the ability to take it with me if need be.
> 
> Here is the mount setup..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Suction-Cup...ro-4-3-2-HD-/152109947341?hash=item236a7599cd
> ...


I don't think any dedicated dashcam can match the video quality of the GoPro, even at the same res and frame rate. But the GoPro can't match some of the features of dedicated dashcams. How is the low light ability of the GoPro?

If I were in the market for a new, feature rich, low light ability, dedicated dashcam, I'd give a long look at the BlackVue DR750S.


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

Low light in GoPro is good.. 

Now, remember, any dashcam if you're out in the sticks will see as far as your headlights. You can spend 50$ or 500$, it doesn't matter. 

If you need a more 360 degree FOV, then go with the Samsung or any other knockoff.. both will work good for the application in the car.

I'm thinking of picking one up soon. I like the idea of 360 fov.

Good luck. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

A dash cam is not intended to get 4k movie quality video. It is indented to document your rides and accidents if they occur. In my opinion, a go-pro or 360 camera is not intended to be a dash cam. They are intended to make short high quality videos or to stream. Storage management would be a nightmare unless you decrease the video quality. Sounds like UberPete1911 and bsliv want to make youtube videos with all this high quality video stuff.

I am impressed with the Vantrue as I ran it yesterday for the first time. 1080 video. Night vision is decent. Loop recording solves my storage needs. The parking mode feature is a huge selling point once hard wired. It detects motion and when my car is parked at home it's another camera to document any thievery. It records front and back. I simply let it run. If I need to pull video, it's there. If not, it just runs.


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> A dash cam is not intended to get 4k movie quality video. It is indented to document your rides and accidents if they occur. In my opinion, a go-pro or 360 camera is not intended to be a dash cam. They are intended to make short high quality videos or to stream. Storage management would be a nightmare unless you decrease the video quality. Sounds like UberPete1911 and bsliv want to make youtube videos with all this high quality video stuff.
> 
> I am impressed with the Vantrue as I ran it yesterday for the first time. 1080 video. Night vision is decent. Loop recording solves my storage needs. The parking mode feature is a huge selling point once hard wired. It detects motion and when my car is parked at home it's another camera to document any thievery. It records front and back. I simply let it run. If I need to pull video, it's there. If not, it just runs.


"In your opinion".. well, there were a lot of opinions back in the day, you know - the world is flat. Earth is the center of the universe and the sun spins around us.
I, personally, don't see a reason to spend 500$ on a dash cam setup. You can have the recording, video and audio, and fit your needs for less 50$.

At this time all rides are recorded via cell phone on both the driver and rider- read small print in TOS.

I have a WiFi feature on my GoPro, so if I need to pull the video it's quick and easy. BTW. It loop records 24/7. 170 fov angle.

Enjoy and good luck in your search.

Anyone know where my YouTube upload button is?!


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

UberPete1911 said:


> "In your opinion".. well, there were a lot of opinions back in the day, you know - the world is flat. Earth is the center of the universe and the sun spins around us.
> I, personally, don't see a reason to spend 500$ on a dash cam setup. You can have the recording, video and audio, and fit your needs for less 50$.
> 
> At this time all rides are recorded via cell phone on both the driver and rider- read small print in TOS.
> ...


Ok, I see your point on cost. I only spent $200 for a great setup. $500 is a no-go. Go-pro is a viable option. Does it record front and back?

I call bullshit on rides being recorded as the only way that is happening is if I give the app permission to access my camera and microphone. Furthermore, I would see a huge spike in my data usage which still sits at 2gb per month. Do you mind posting a screenshot of that fine print of the TOS?

Youtube is showing my age. It's all snapchat and instagram these days. Is there a button for that?


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Ok, I see your point on cost. I only spent $200 for a great setup. $500 is a no-go. Go-pro is a viable option. Does it record front and back?
> 
> I call bullshit on rides being recorded as the only way that is happening is if I give the app permission to access my camera and microphone. Furthermore, I would see a huge spike in my data usage which still sits at 2gb per month. Do you mind posting a screenshot of that fine print of the TOS?
> 
> Youtube is showing my age. It's all snapchat and instagram these days. Is there a button for that?


One tends to get what one pays for. Maybe a pencil and sheet of paper to just sketch the incident. That would be cheap.

I'm not sure what snapchat and instagram are. But take a look at the video quality of different cameras on youtube. Want to be able to identify the thief that broke in at night? A cheap dashcam will have issues. Dig deeper into the spec. Which sensor? Which processor? What bitrate? What type of lens? I wouldn't ask people on a dashcam forum how to drive rideshare. Likewise, a rideshare forum won't be as discerning as a dashcam forum concerning dashcams. The Blackvue I mentioned could be had for $310 in a group buy, a far cry from $500. But not everyone needs clear pics. Some are satisfied with dark, blurry, and grainy images. Some are satisfied with a Prius even if a Porsche is only a few dollar more.

What is getting an email when motion is detected worth? What is sending video to the cloud worth? What is seeing live video on you cell worth? What is a sensor designed for low light and high contrast worth?


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Ok, I see your point on cost. I only spent $200 for a great setup. $500 is a no-go. Go-pro is a viable option. Does it record front and back?
> 
> I call bullshit on rides being recorded as the only way that is happening is if I give the app permission to access my camera and microphone. Furthermore, I would see a huge spike in my data usage which still sits at 2gb per month. Do you mind posting a screenshot of that fine print of the TOS?
> 
> Youtube is showing my age. It's all snapchat and instagram these days. Is there a button for that?


Hello. GoPro records front w/ 170 FOV angle. If something happens inside the vehicle then all you have to do is turn it back. Records up to 5 min after I turn off the car with motion sensor.

500$ is pretty common price for product + labor.. depending on the vehicle, etc. Any shop you go to. If you have a friend, it helps, if not, then you have to pay. Most uber drivers are uninformed and will simply 'pay' the price under the false impression that the more you pay the better the product and safer you will be.

You have to read your TOS. Everyone here knows that it was about 2 or 3 revisions ago that they implemented it. Under the guise for safety, ALL trips are recorded while on trip. I will find it once I get home later. If you wish, you can go to your uber account on the pc and/or smartphone and look for it there. Also, you can always email uber support for clarificaiton under the guise of 'hey, my pax told me about our trips being recorded while on trip. what do you guys record?"

Snapchat, instagram.. don't forget liveme.


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

bsliv said:


> One tends to get what one pays for. Maybe a pencil and sheet of paper to just sketch the incident. That would be cheap.
> 
> I'm not sure what snapchat and instagram are. But take a look at the video quality of different cameras on youtube. Want to be able to identify the thief that broke in at night? A cheap dashcam will have issues. Dig deeper into the spec. Which sensor? Which processor? What bitrate? What type of lens? I wouldn't ask people on a dashcam forum how to drive rideshare. Likewise, a rideshare forum won't be as discerning as a dashcam forum concerning dashcams. The Blackvue I mentioned could be had for $310 in a group buy, a far cry from $500. But not everyone needs clear pics. Some are satisfied with dark, blurry, and grainy images. Some are satisfied with a Prius even if a Porsche is only a few dollar more.
> 
> What is getting an email when motion is detected worth? What is sending video to the cloud worth? What is seeing live video on you cell worth? What is a sensor designed for low light and high contrast worth?


This day and age if you have dark, blurry, grainy images on any device that you own, you should pretty much cash out your SSI and have retired as of 5 minutes ago. You overall assessment is to convey that the more you pay the better the product, works in some cases in other 99% it does not. Please, don't reinvent the wheel.. The one we got works very well.

Most uber drivers don't need to dwell into the specs of the dashcam - for example, some will, most won't. All drivers need to know that it works and its reliable. What is, getting an email when motion is detected worth - nothing really if it doesn't work. What is sending video to the cloud worth - why would you send a video to the cloud in the first place. You will expose yourself to the internet - not a good idea.  Don't stream live video on your cell while driving - bad idea. What is a sensor designed for low light high contrast worth - I'm assuming everything, if the world around you will ONLY revolve around you.

Prius and Porsche analogy is great, but what math are you using?  The pencil and sheet is what cops use to draw out incidents that occurred - that's genius!

Back on topic.. Any setup you go with, you have to decide what works for you and at what price range. Any setup you go with, be it, 50$ or 500$, the video quality will be the same or differ by about 0.005%.

I guess Prius can be turned into a Porsche, for a few coin...

https://goo.gl/images/vy92DY


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Those that never drive a Porsche will not no what they're missing and may be happy with the Prius. Good for them. Others will pop the hood, read a Road and Track review, etc. 

Sending the video or a pic to the cloud could be considered a fail safe. If one gets robbed, the camera may go with the thief. My ideal camera would take a pic and send it to a website every time the door is opened. 

If one has financial constraints, I understand that. But don't expect the same performance from the Prius. The new Vantrue offers value at its price. But its not the best at any price. The GoPro has desirable features. One should be aware of all the options before making a decision. I'm on my 4th dashcam, if you count using a cell phone. I'm currently using a Lukas 7950 that goes for $220. At that price, it still has a very good value. It doesn't have an energy hungry, heat producing lcd. It does have 512gb capacity (dual cards), wifi, low voltage cutoff in parking mode, capacitor instead of battery, Sony 322 sensor, ability to use filters (uv, polarizer), wide temperature range for operation (very important in Las Vegas), etc. I don't think everyone should get the camera I have or want. I do think everyone should be aware of what is out there.

As per 0.005% difference. Hmmm. The Sony 291 sensor shows about 50% more detail in low light conditions than the Sony 322. The 322 is not a cheap sensor.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

bsliv said:


> Those that never drive a Porsche will not no what they're missing and may be happy with the Prius. Good for them. Others will pop the hood, read a Road and Track review, etc.
> 
> Sending the video or a pic to the cloud could be considered a fail safe. If one gets robbed, the camera may go with the thief. My ideal camera would take a pic and send it to a website every time the door is opened.
> 
> ...


We hear that Gitup G3 uses Sony 117 Sensor,it should be one better sensor than sony 291;


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

estore009 said:


> We hear that Gitup G3 uses Sony 117 Sensor,it should be one better sensor than sony 291;


There are Chinese cameras out there that claim to use the IMX117 but they don't. It appears the Gitup are one of the more honest ones, tho. Don't take my word for it. https://dashcamtalk.com/forum/threads/the-list-of-shame-fake-4k-cameras-and-cmos-size.16490/

The IMX117 is used in the GoPro. It has high resolution but not sure of its low light capabilities. High resolution is usually a good thing. But it can tax a system. A 4k video can be 6 times larger than a 1080p video.

Action cams and dash cams have some overlap but they specialize at different jobs. Unlike an action cam, a dash cam can have multiple power inputs to sense when the ignition has been turned on. A dash cam can have 2 or more cameras in the system. A dash cam is typically smaller. A dash cam doesn't need an lcd display. A dash cam can have motion sensors. A dash cam can have g-force sensors.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

A dash cam can have motion sensors. A dash cam can have g-force sensors.[/QUOTE]
Dashcamtalk is a great source for dashcam,and Carcameracenter and Techmoan Youtube channel are also good source.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

estore009 said:


> A dash cam can have motion sensors. A dash cam can have g-force sensors.


Dashcamtalk is a great source for dashcam,and Carcameracenter and Techmoan Youtube channel are also good source.[/QUOTE]

I agree about dashcamtalk. But it can be overwhelming to some that don't know an f-stop from a 4-way stop or bit rate from mileage rate. Rideshare drivers have some unique needs. Instead of looking out the back window they want to look at the back seat, sometime in the dark. Audio quality and sensitivity is an under appreciated feature for rideshare, too.


----------



## UberNJ863 (Dec 19, 2015)

I have a Thinkware TW-F750 with Thinkware TWA-IFR Infrared Interior Cam.

It has GPS to record date, time, speed, and coordinates overlaid on the video. It also has WIFI which allows you to connect to it using the Thinkware phone app, which you use to set it up, as well as view live and recorded videos. Have an incident worth saving? Download it to your phone easily over wifi so it can be sent to police, insurance, youtube, etc.

Pop the SD card into your PC and use the Windows Thinkware app to watch clips on your computer.

If you hardwire it, it will record while the car is parked too.

It has other bells and whistles, like lane departure warning, red light camera alerts and more. Features you don't want can be disabled.

I've had it for several months and have yet to get a rider that notices it. Slightly pricey but well worth it IMO.


----------



## Capt. LionHeart (Oct 22, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Need a dashcam that records the inside of the vehicle. What do you recommend based on experience? Thanks


Go with Vantrue N2. Set it to 10-minute loop recording, G-Sensor low, dual lens recording (inside and out)... you're good to go!

I have been using it for more than a year now. No issues so far.


----------



## Keyzer Soze (Oct 4, 2017)

Which store/s offer these cameras? Is Amazon a solid starting point?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

I use a Viofo A119 with GPS for front view, and some cheap off brand with IR leds for rear and passenger view.

I am considering adding one or two more to more fully cover side views.


FRONT CAM

The Viofo A119 is awesome. Super wide front view at 2560x1440, makes license plates easy to read even at some distance. Controls and menus are a little less than intuitive, but otherwise a great unit.

Takes up to 128GB micro SD, and that gives it nearly 12 hours recording time. I use a 64GB and get 5.8 hours recorded.

Easy windshield mounting and hides behind mirror so it does not block your view.

At $85 with gps mount at Amazon, it's a great value.


REAR CAM:

Some off brand china made crap that was $35. Was originally my front cam till I realized it was nowhere near HD quality. But it has IR leds for night vision, so it's useful as a rear facing camera.

I'm considering adding one more either like this or the cobra 835, and point this one right rear, and the new on mounted on the right front pillar and pointed left rear for better side coverage.

(Gotta catch those Priusholes in my blind spots)


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

If anyone want to get A119/A119S,please PM us for discount code.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

estore009 said:


> If anyone want to get A119/A119S,please PM us for discount code.


How much is it after discount?


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

$70 for A119;$80 for A119S;


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Just one quick question for everyone,is it a good idea to apply one dashcam with 360 degree swivel?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

estore009 said:


> Just one quick question for everyone,is it a good idea to apply one dashcam with 360 degree swivel?


NO.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Uniden has great customer service but not true 1080p quality though it gets the job done. The suction mount broke on mine and I contacted their customer service through Facebook and not only did they send me a replacement mount, they sent me TWO! Free of charge and shipping was free. The replacement mounts arrived about a week after contacting them. 

The camera I have is a bit pricey $70 from BestBuy but there are better cams out there. It was a spontaneous buy for me but the only complaint I have is the quality as it's not true hd.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Uniden has great customer service but not true 1080p quality though it gets the job done. The suction mount broke on mine and I contacted their customer service through Facebook and not only did they send me a replacement mount, they sent me TWO! Free of charge and shipping was free. The replacement mounts arrived about a week after contacting them.
> 
> The camera I have is a bit pricey $70 from BestBuy but there are better cams out there. It was a spontaneous buy for me but the only complaint I have is the quality as it's not true hd.


"Best Buy" needs to renamed "Best Scam". Prices are double what they should be.

The "not true HD" cams are $35 on Amazon.

A real cam with better than HD is 85 (FOVIO A119)


----------

